# im Saarland geht was !!!



## Maui (21. Juni 2006)

freunde des Radsports. haltet die Tage mal die augen offen.
Es gibt was zu verkünden  

Morgen z.B in der BILD oder im SR1, SR3, SBZ Merkur etc.


----------



## Freistiler (21. Juni 2006)

YEEAAHH! Ihr habt's also geschafft? Glückwunsch! Und Danke! Ich werd' jetzt mal raus ein bissel tanzen gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeeze (21. Juni 2006)

dingmad an der autobahn oder?


----------



## Timo R. (21. Juni 2006)

Der Park wird der Burner!!!


----------



## huftidufti (21. Juni 2006)

da kann ich dem timo nur zustimmen  
das wird sooo geil


----------



## Xededen (21. Juni 2006)

Huhu, 


bitte postet mal die Artikel, bin neugierig


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Juni 2006)

Nochma fetten Dank und respekt an den Vorstand von unserem Verein bzw. alle die sich da so reingehängt haben ! 
TOP Leistung! 
Ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Juni 2006)

jo...auf jeden Fall mal vielen Dank!!

das hier hab ich grad auf www.sr-online gefunden:
http://www.sr-online.de/nachrichten/30/



> Rohrbach: Geplanter Bike-Park am Kahlenberg
> 
> Die touristische Erschließung des fast 400 Meter hohen Kahlenbergs bei Rohrbach soll vorangetrieben werden. Nach Angaben der Stadt St.Ingbert soll dort ein Bike-Park entstehen.
> 
> ...





aber erst 2008 Baubeginn!!??ist das richtig!?


----------



## Maui (21. Juni 2006)

das stimmt nicht ganz. Im Frühjahr 2008 soll der GANZE bikepark kompletti in Betrieb sein u nicht der bau beginnen. das passiert schon früher. 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es schon mitte ende 2007 die ersten tracks frei zu geben


----------



## npk (21. Juni 2006)

Hmm....ist der Pornotrail dann weg?


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juni 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm....ist der Pornotrail dann weg?



Ich schätze ja, aber ich denke, dass kann man dann angesichts der vielen neuen Attraktionen verschmerzen. Vieleicht ist es doch an der Zeit, dass ich mich nach etwas mit mehr Federweg umsehe  Glückwunsch  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Juni 2006)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt nicht ganz. Im Frühjahr 2008 soll der GANZE bikepark kompletti in Betrieb sein u nicht der bau beginnen. das passiert schon früher.
> 
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es schon mitte ende 2007 die ersten tracks frei zu geben




cool...hab mir schon fast gedacht das das nicht richtig sein kann


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juni 2006)

wenn das mal keine attraktion im südwesten wird 
vielleicht kann die deutsche marathon-meisterschaft 2007 ja schon einen abstecher auf bike-park-trails machen


----------



## EllisDee81 (22. Juni 2006)

Geil dachte die Bild schreibt mal wieder ******* aber scheint ja doch zu stimmen. Wenns dann noch den Golfstrom zerreißt - wir N-Y-er Klima bekommen - haben wir im Winter gleichzeitig noch nen prima Boardpark lol

Von voller Vorfreude begeistert fahr ich da mal hin und schau mir das mal an, find ich den "Pornotrail" bzw. gibt mir mal bitte n Tipp wie ich den finde, immerhin will ich auch wissen was im Frühjahr 08 nicht mehr ist... thx und Gruß


----------



## Thorsten_F (22. Juni 2006)

Na, so langsam wird der Südwesten ja ein richtiges Eldorado.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Gangaman (22. Juni 2006)

jawolll der park wird bestimmt richtig fett!!!!  

freu mich schon


----------



## EllisDee81 (22. Juni 2006)

Am besten schreibt ausnahmslos jeder hier mal hin wie geil er die Idee findet. Das zeigen wir natürlich dann dem Bürgermeister. Nicht dass die Idee im politischen Sande verläuft, kennt man ja zur genüge. Stehen eigentlich in Stingbert irgendwelche Kommunalwahlen an, so von wegen Wählerstimmenfang oder hat das Ganze echt Aussicht auf Erfolg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (22. Juni 2006)

EllisDee81 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten schreibt ausnahmslos jeder hier mal hin wie geil er die Idee findet. Das zeigen wir natürlich dann dem Bürgermeister.



Dann sag ihm, dass die Pfälzer sich auch freuen, vlt hilfts


----------



## Maui (22. Juni 2006)

EllisDee81 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten schreibt ausnahmslos jeder hier mal hin wie geil er die Idee findet. Das zeigen wir natürlich dann dem Bürgermeister. Nicht dass die Idee im politischen Sande verläuft, kennt man ja zur genüge. Stehen eigentlich in Stingbert irgendwelche Kommunalwahlen an, so von wegen Wählerstimmenfang oder hat das Ganze echt Aussicht auf Erfolg???



alles schon passiert. kulturamt und stadtratbeschluss liegt vor


----------



## wimpy (22. Juni 2006)

sehr schön wird bestimmt der hammer  ich bekomme im laufe des tages noch die berichte aus der bild und sz als pdf zugesendet die ich hier dann hochladen werde natührlich alles mit freundlicher genehmigung der beiden zeitungen


----------



## wimpy (22. Juni 2006)

[*SIZE="4"]Große Pläne am Kahlenberg*[/SIZE]​Das Areal soll ein touristisches Ziel werden
Neue und wiederbelebte Angebote sollen Besucher in den nächsten Jahren auf den Kahlenberg locken. Gestern wurden entsprechende Pläne vorgestellt: Auf dem Rohrbacher Hausberg könnte bis 2008 ein Bike-Park für verschiedene Fahrrad-Disziplinen entstehen. Außerdem geht's bald wieder bequemer nach oben, weil der stillgelegte Sessellift in Stand gesetzt werden soll.
VON SZ-Redakteur

Manfred Schetting

St. Ingbert/Rohrbach. Der Kahlenberg soll aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen. Vor gut einer Woche hat der St. Ingberter Stadtrat beschlossen, die Verwaltung solle geeignete Schritte vorbereiten, um das Gelände auf dem Rohrbacher Hausberg als touristisches Ziel zu etablieren. Wie das geschehen soll, haben Oberbürgermeister Georg Jung, Heinz-Peter Klein von der Landesentwicklungsgesellschaft (LEG) Saarland sowie Georg Meier, Markus Ruth und Franz Becker vom Verein Soulrider gestern bei einer Pressekonferenz an der Kahlenberghütte vorgestellt.

Die Initialzündung für die touristische Zukunft des Kahlenbergs soll ein Bike-Park geben. In ihm werden fünf bis sechs Trassen entstehen, auf denen Mountainbiker mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen Spezialdisziplinen wie Downhill (Abfahrt) oder Freeride (mit Sprüngen) ausüben können. Für diesen Park soll auch der seit 1996 stillgelegte Sessellift in Stand gesetzt werden. Zudem ist ein Aussichtsturm sowie eine ausgebaute Gastronomie geplant. Weitere Angebote, etwa eine Sommerrodelbahn, könnten sich daran anschließen. Der Wunsch nach einem Bike-Park kam von den den St. Ingberter Soulridern, einem der aktivsten Mountainebike-Vereine im Saarland. Seine inzwischen gut 100 Mitglieder müssen aber weit reisen  mindestens in den Schwarzwald oder ins Sauerland  um geeignete Strecken für ihren Sport zu finden. Da fühlt man sich wie ein Tischtennisverein ohne eigene Platte, meinte Georg Meier.

Auf die Erkenntnis, dass es in einem weiten Umkreis keinen Bike-Park gibt, stützt sich auch eine umfangreiche Studie der LEG Saar, in der das touristische Potenzial des Kahlenbergareals untersucht wurde. Diese Studie kommt zu dem Ergebnis: Der Kahlenberg ist ein nahezu konkurrenzloser Standort, allein für den Bike-Park gibt es ein Einzugsgebiet von einer Million Menschen. Ganz wichtig: Die Angebote ließen sich von Anfang an wirtschaftlich betreiben und würden Attraktivität und touristische Infrastruktur St. Ingberts und der direkten Umgebung steigern.

Die Studie liefert aber auch Anhaltspunkte, was kosten wird, den Berg wachzuküssen: Die Instandsetzung des Sessellifts wird rund 300000 Euro, der Bau der Bike-Trassen etwa 640000 Euro kosten.

Für die Gesamtinvestition von 1,6 Millionen Euro (inklusive Planung, Parkplätzen und anderem) hofft St. Ingbert auf eine Förderung aus Tourismus-Mitteln des Landes. Die wird jetzt beim saarländischen Wirtschaftsministerium beantragt. Zugleich beginnen die Bauplanung, unter anderem durch einen Bebauungsplan, sowie der Aufbau einer Betreiberstruktur. Eine eigene Betriebsgesellschaft ist angedacht.

Da Vertreter der Stadt für die Planungen und Erstinvestitionen am Kahlenberg noch mit gut einem Jahr rechnen, wird der Bike-Park wohl frühestens 2008 fertig sein.

Meinung
Es geht wieder aufwärts
VON SZ-Redakteur

Manfred Schetting

Man muss nicht mal Lokalpatriot sein, um zu erkennen: Der Kahlenberg und sein Waldareal gehören zu den schönsten Ecken unserer Region. Entsprechend unverständlich war es, dass die dortige Sesselbahn seit Jahren verrottete. An Ideen, wie man das stärkste Pfund des Rohrbacher Hausberges wieder nutzen kann, fehlte es nicht. Leider waren die Konzepte, ob Sommerrodelbahn oder Affenberg, bisher nur Hirngespinste. Der Bike-Park ist aber ein wirklich durchdachtes Konzept, das die unbestrittenen Potenziale des Kahlenbergs nutzen kann. Und der Sessellift ist ein ideales Symbol: An dieser schönen Stelle geht es endlich aufwärts.

Hintergrund

Die Mountainbike-Permanente auf Wegen in den Wäldern rund um St. Ingbert wird ebenfalls konkret. Wie OB Georg Jung gestern sagte, habe der Stadtrat inzwischen beschlossen, insgesamt drei jeweils zirka 40 Kilometer lange Strecken zu beschildern. schet

Bildunterschrift
Die Hütte auf dem Kahlenberg mit ihrem tollen Fernblick soll das Herzstück der dortigen Gastronomie bleiben.Die Talstation des 1996 stillgelegten Sessellifts könnte schon in wenigen Jahren zu neuen Ehren kommen. 

quelle:Saarbrücker Zeitung Ausgabe St.ingbert 22.06.2006


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juni 2006)

glückwunsch. war sicherlich ein hartes stück arbeit. vorallem weil in der ecke tourismus überhaupt nicht "verstanden" wird.

allerdings muss sich dann bald manch einer 'nen neuen platz fürs schäferstündchen suchen.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2006)

daumen hoch, das soll sich die pfalz mal als vorbild nehmen


----------



## Maui (22. Juni 2006)

*Heute in der RHEINPFALZ*


*Für Bergvagabunden der radelnden Art*
ST. INGBERT: Ehrgeizige Tourismus-Pläne für den Rohrbacher Hausberg  Trendsport und Attraktionen für Familien 

 Ein Einzugsgebiet mit mehr als einer Million Menschen aus der weiteren Umgebung könnte nach einem Gutachten der saarländischen Landesentwicklungsgesellschaft (LEG) den Bau eines Bike-Parks am Kahlenberg
bei St. Ingbert lohnenswert machen. 2008 könnte auf dem Hausberg des Stadtteils Rohrbach ein überregionales Freizeitparadies für Radsportler der Sparte Downhill eröffnet werden. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Sonderform des Geländesports, bei der man sich per Fahrrad einen steilen Abhang hinunterstürzt, umschrieb St. Ingberts Oberbürgermeister Georg Jung gestern auf volkstümliche Art jene Geschäftsidee, die den Rohrbacher Kahlenberg zur Touristenattraktion machen soll: Etwas machen wollten wir dort oben schon lange  seit aber der St. Ingberter Radsportverein Soulrider auf uns zugekommen ist, nimmt das Vorhaben nun feste Formen an. Bislang beschränkt sich die touristische Infrastruktur des Hügels weitgehend auf einen Panoramablick, der über Rohrbach hinaus bis in die Haardt reicht, auf eine zünftige Wanderhütte des Pfälzerwald-Vereins  und auf eine Sesselbahn aus den 1970er Jahren, die 1992 mangels Auslastung in den Dornröschenschlaf verfallen ist.
Dieser Sessellift ist es, den man nach Ansicht der Soulrider- erantwortlichen nun wieder aufmöbeln sollte, um bald Gelände-Radsportler scharenweise auf den 400 Meter hohen Berg zu hieven. Von dort aus könnten sich die Radler dann auf mehreren, unterschiedlich steilen Gefällstrecken zu Tal gleiten lassen.  Georg Meier  ist Vorsitzender des jungen Sportvereins, der innerhalb von knapp vier Jahren von drei auf inzwischen knapp 100 Mitglieder angewachsen ist. Ihm und seinen Mitstreitern ist es gelungen, nicht nur die St. Ingberter Rathausspitze samt Stadtratsmehrheit von der Projektidee zu überzeugen: Auch Hans-Peter Klein von der Saarbrücker LEG reiht sich inzwischen in die Riege der Verfechter eines Bike-Parks am Kahlenberg ein.
Um die Downhill-Strecken anzulegen, die Sesselbahn zu reparieren und die Wanderhütte auszubauen, müssten wohl 1,6 Millionen Euro ausgegeben werden. Dies besagt ein Gutachten eines Trierer Instituts. Während sich die Stadt St. Ingbert mit einem 30-prozentigen Eigenanteil an den Kosten beteiligen müsste, sehe ich gute Chancen, dass das saarländische Wirtschaftsministerium für dieses Touristik- Projekt die übrigen 70 Prozent übernimmt. Geregelt werden müsse aber noch, wie der Lift- und Sportbetrieb sowie die Gastronomie in die Hände eines privaten Betreibers übergeben werden könnten. Hier habe der Radsportverein Soulrider bereits sein Interesse bekundet.

Weite Reisen in den Schwarzwald

Ob denn wohl die alte Sesselbahn, die die frühere Rohrbacher Spezialfirma Heckel einst der Stadt St. Ingbert geschenkt hat, schon vor dem Start des Bike-Projekts wieder in Betrieb gehen könnte? Dieser Herzenswunsch des Rohrbacher Ortsvorstehers Hans Wagner wird sich wohl eher nicht erfüllen.
Hans-Peter Klein: Der Liftbetrieb wurde ja eingestellt, weil er sich nicht rechnete. Funktionieren kann so etwas nur, wenn wir den künftigen Gästen ein komplett geschnürtes Angebotspaket präsentieren können. Dieses, so Oberbürgermeister Georg Jung, soll in fernerer Zukunft über den rein radsportlichen Charakter hinausgehen: Wir denken bereits über den Bau einer Sommerrodelbahn, eines Aussichtsturms und anderer Attraktionen für die ganze Familie nach. Vielleicht kann man ja auf dem Kahlenberg eines Tages sogar auch das ehemalige Feriendorf ,Fort Laramie wieder aufbauen. Naturschutzrechtliche Bedenken scheinen Hans-Peter Klein und Georg Meier nicht zu hegen. Der Vereinsvorsitzende: Es wird nicht nötig sein, irgendwelche Wege zu asphaltieren oder Flächen zu versiegeln. Die Abfahrtsstrecken bleiben weitestgehend naturbelassen. Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, wollen Stadt und LEG das Vorhaben jedoch genehmigungsrechtlich begleiten, so OB Jung. Zunächst wolle man beim Land den Antrag auf 70-prozentige Förderung einreichen. Für seinen Verein verspricht sich Georg Meier einen gewaltigen Schub: Bisher müssen wir an jedem Wochenende drei Stunden lang mit dem Auto fahren, um im Schwarzwald zu trainieren. Wenn wir demnächst vor unserer Haustür den einzigen Bike-Park des gesamten Saar- Lor-Lux-Raumes vorweisen können,
wird unserer Verein ganz bestimmt noch viel schneller wachsen, als er dies jetzt schon tut.


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2006)

RESPEKT


----------



## Wiseman (23. Juni 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings muss sich dann bald manch einer 'nen neuen platz fürs schäferstündchen suchen.


Genau daran hatte ich komischerweise auch gedacht. Wird vielleicht integriert, weil ein Touri-Magnet könnte das ja auch werden ...

*JustKidding*


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Juni 2006)

Schönes Projekt, das unseren Sport im Südwesten weit nach vorne bringen wird.
Im Marathon sind wir mit Saarschleifen,IGB und WND schon ganz oben.   
Während in Willingen und Todtnau noch Schnee geschippt wird,kann man in IGB schon runterbügeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. Juni 2006)

juchuuuu!
supergut gemacht  und respekt vor der arbeit die ihr euch da gemacht habt.

da der park dann ja praktisch direkt bei mir um die ecke ist (5minuten) werd ich dann wohl im frühjahr 2008 auch öfter mal dort anzutreffen sein


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. Juni 2006)

Na bitte,

gerade jetzt ziehe ich vom Bodensee wieder zurück ins Saarland - passt  

Und dabei trauerte ich meinem Hausberg am Bodensee so nach, weil es dort die weltbeste FR Strecke mit allem drum und dran gab. Das vertröstet natürlich sehr gut


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Juni 2006)

Was soll ich da noch sagen? Ich finde es auch super!  

Nur müssen wir jetzt noch ein Jahr warten, bis hoffentlich die ersten Strecken fertig sind.


----------



## Riemen (10. Juli 2006)

Das find ich schon genial. Bin zwar kein DHler, aber n Bikepark direkt vor meiner Haustür is schon was...

Zumindest werd ich sicher mal hin und wieder vobeischauen und mir die Bekloppten angucken


----------



## Maui (10. Juli 2006)

Riemen schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich schon genial. Bin zwar kein DHler, aber n Bikepark direkt vor meiner Haustür is schon was...
> 
> Zumindest werd ich sicher mal hin und wieder vobeischauen und mir die Bekloppten angucken



so eindimensional wir das nicht sein. Ausser DH kannst du die "verrückten" dann aufm 4X, Dirlines, Funride, North Shores oder in der Slopestyle Area beobachten


----------



## Freistiler (2. August 2006)

Jungs, wer war denn der Pfosten der Eure Page gehackt hat? Wo gibt's denn sowas?.


----------



## Maui (2. August 2006)

Freistiler schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, wer war denn der Pfosten der Eure Page gehackt hat? Wo gibt's denn sowas?.



ja schöne schice. und auch dinge gelöscht nicht nur ghackt. wir sagen danke   

wir sind dran...


----------



## Gangaman (2. August 2006)

jaaa der dumme assi da !!!!!  

solchen leute würde ich gerne mal kräftig in den  Ar*** treten !!!!!


----------



## huftidufti (2. August 2006)

hoffentlich kann der tom herausfinden welcher depp das war
dann kommt da demnächst ein randvoller soulrider sprinter vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. August 2006)

wann geht´s eigentlich los mit dem Bikepark  wann ist die erste Strecke fahrbar??
Dieses Jahr noch oder erst in 2007.....!

Wünsch euch viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Jobal (3. August 2006)

Hi THBiker, Baubeginn ist für 2007 geplant, vermutlich können wir dann schon Ende nächsten Jahres die ersten Strecken rocken. Spätestens aber zur Saison 2008, genaue Termine stehen noch nicht fest. Sobald wir was definitives wissen, geht ne Info raus.

Noch ne Frage in eigener Sache, Du hast doch auch die RaceFace DH Schoner, diese runde Kneecenterpad, machst Du das vors Knie o. außen in der Kniekehle????

Ciao Jobal


----------



## da rookie (3. August 2006)

@maui
servus!! wird bestimmt der hammer...ne coole trainingsmöglichkeit für die mega 

hoffe bei dem hack ist der film von der diesjährigen ganz geblieben!
wie isser denn geworden? haste schon mal reingeguckt?


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Februar 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz. Im Frühjahr 2008 soll der GANZE bikepark kompletti in Betrieb sein u nicht der bau beginnen. das passiert schon früher.
> 
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es schon mitte ende 2007 die ersten tracks frei zu geben



Jungs wie schauts denn? Ewig nix mehr von dem thema gehört? Hat jemand n Link wo ich mehr Infos bekommen kann? Auf der Soulrider Seite find ich nix, viell bin auch einfach nur zu doof..

DAnke für Infos, hoffe das wird noch was


----------



## Maui (18. Februar 2008)

du must dich noch ein wenig gedulden dann gibts news


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Februar 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> du must dich noch ein wenig gedulden dann gibts news



Komm jetzt mach mal kein Staatsgeheimnis draus...

wenn ich an der geplanten Location mal vorbeischaue, seh ich dann schon irgendwas???

Rück mit der Sprache raus, i halts nimma aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (18. Februar 2008)

doch mach ich. vorm sommer wird ziemlich sicher nix zu sehen sein. also nur die ruhe watt meinste wie lang wir do schon am baggern sinnn


----------



## p41n (18. Februar 2008)

wo wir grad beim thema sind.. der bikepark is zwar nix für mich.. dennoch zolle ich wirklich respekt, dass ihr das geschafft habt.. mir allerdings liegt die PUR mehr, die einem einfach nur Freude pur bereitet..  was mich nun noch interessiert, ist, dass in dem einen bericht etwas von 3 strecken geschrieben wurde.. bisher gibts ja nur die blaue und die grüne.. kommt da noch eine? wenn ja, wäre das kaum noch zu toppen...


----------



## Maui (18. Februar 2008)

jo so soll es ja auch sein, treffen uns dann an der Hütte aufm Berg auf ne Limo


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Februar 2008)

Erklärt es mal einem Ortsfremden:

Wo ist denn nun DER Bikepark in St. Ingbert? Oder meint man die PUR Strecken damit?


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Februar 2008)

Also dieser enorme Fred ist ganze 2 (!) Seiten lang. UNd auf diesen 2 Seiten wird eigentlich alles erklärt, was es mit dem Bikepark auf sich hat...

nein nix Pur, Lift und nur bergaaaab 



> also nur die ruhe watt meinste wie lang wir do schon am baggern sinn


aber net mit erde oder??? wenn die soulis jede Aussage verweigern, vielleicht schielt mal einer von der Autobahn rüber und schreibt, ob da schon irgendwas passiert ist. Auch wenn vorher steht "vielleicht schon erste Tracks Ende 2007" war Ende letzten JAhres da noch nix gebacken... Dies soll aber keine Kritik sein.. erzählt doch mal woran es hängt, vielleicht kennt ja jemanden der jemanden kennt der noch zusätzlich helfen kann....ihr wiss was ich mein

Auch noch mal von mir alles Gute für das Vorhaben und vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## bikeburnz (18. Februar 2008)

naja sagen wir mal so, es ist nun wirklich nur einen Steinwurf entfernt von was greifbarem und bis dahin müssen wir und ihr euch noch gedulden. Sobald es was zu veröffentlichen gibt, werden wir es auch hier preisgeben 
Lang dauerts bestimmt nicht mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Februar 2008)

EllisDee81 schrieb:


> Also dieser enorme Fred ist ganze 2 (!) Seiten lang. UNd auf diesen 2 Seiten wird eigentlich alles erklärt, was es mit dem Bikepark auf sich hat...
> 
> nein nix Pur, Lift und nur bergaaaab




Womit meine Frage nach dem "WO" immernoch unbeantwortet bleibt.  
Ich bin letzten Herbst auch mal die blaue Piste dort gefahren und war auch auf dem Hügelchen (Berg wäre nun sicherlich etwas zu viel des Guten) unterwegs. Ausser nem Gasthaus mit guter Verpflegung und einer verwilderten Seilbahn habe ich jedoch nichts ausfindig machen können.


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Februar 2008)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> naja sagen wir mal so, es ist nun wirklich nur einen Steinwurf entfernt von was greifbarem und bis dahin müssen wir und ihr euch noch gedulden. Sobald es was zu veröffentlichen gibt, werden wir es auch hier preisgeben
> Lang dauerts bestimmt nicht mehr ...



Ich werd euch jetzt wöchentlich nerven ;-)


----------



## EllisDee81 (18. Februar 2008)

czuk schrieb:


> Womit meine Frage nach dem "WO" immernoch unbeantwortet bleibt.
> Ausser nem Gasthaus mit guter Verpflegung und einer verwilderten Seilbahn habe ich jedoch nichts ausfindig machen können.


Na du weisst es doch... immerhin sollte man doch davon ausgehen, dass der PArk "irgendwo" zwischen Tal und Bergstation des momentan "noch" verwilderten Sessellifts entstehen wird... alles andere wär irgendwie unsinnig.... 

Gruß Ellis


----------



## Thorsten Brach (23. September 2008)

Gibt es mittlerweile was neues zum Bikepark ?

Wir waren am Wochenende mal wieder in IGB ein bisschen Biken und sind extra mal im südlichen ( Kahlenberg ) gefahren - aber da konnte ich noch nichts erkennen... Auch ohne Bikepark gibt es dort schöne Trails - aber ein richtiger Bikepark wäre echt fett...


Vielleicht kann Maui ja mal was dazu sagen ;-)


mfg

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (23. September 2008)

ich kann euch dazu sagen, dass ihr euch immer noch ein wenig gedulden müsst. Sobald es neues gibt, werden wir es euch wissen lassen. Nur momentan können wir noch nix öffentlich bekanntgeben. 
...still in progress


----------



## Lase (18. März 2013)

Ist zwar schon ne ewigkeit her,aber da kommt anscheinend nix mehr oder??


----------



## Maui (20. März 2013)

Hi
das projekt IGB is schon länger tot.
aber es gibt ein neues im Saarland das ganz gute chancen hat.
in den nächsten 12 Wochen wird's sich entscheiden.

vg


----------



## Lase (20. März 2013)

Wo soll es den diesmal (hoffentlich) sein?


----------



## Lase (26. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts jetzt aus mit dem neuen projekt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juli 2013)

Laut lokaler Presse Ensdorfer Bergehalde.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2013)

Das ist nur einer von vielen Vorschlägen, wenn überhaupt dann wird es eine kleine Strecke geben aber bestimmt keinen großen Park...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Juli 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das ist nur einer von vielen Vorschlägen, wenn überhaupt dann wird es eine kleine Strecke geben aber bestimmt keinen großen Park...




Ach so...und ich dachte die bauen Whistler 1:1 in Ensdorf nach


----------



## 6TiWon (30. Juli 2013)

morgen miwo geht in kirkel was: ab natufreundehaus eine trailrunde mit den schönsten pädchen hier. so zwei(2) stündchen. bisher dabei sind jürgen und dirk. ich denke wir biken so ab 17 uhr, wenn`s nimmeh so heiss iss
wer lust und ein bike sein eigen nennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juli 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Sind von mir aus 10 km, ich komm mal vorbei......Kirkel ist immer schön zu fahren. 
Grüße Alex


----------



## 6TiWon (1. August 2013)

gestern schöne kirkelel pädchen-tour zu dritt gemacht mit alles und extra scharf... auch dank des einsatzes des bikeaholic sind jetzt auch die schlammlöcher auf dem schmetterling geschichte (holzeinsatz vom forst!!). passt supi


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (2. August 2013)

Misst. Zu spät gelesen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6TiWon (2. August 2013)

wir biken auch gerne mal mit guides und locals auf anderen pädchen.jawaoll. einfach hier irgendwo posten.


----------



## 6TiWon (22. August 2013)

*-----INFO----*
morgen nachmittag, fr, rocken wir die hom(e)-trails: ab schiesshaus in homburg eine trailrunde mit den schönsten pädchen hier. so zwei(2) stündchen. bisher dabei sind jürgen, dirk und frank aus saarlouis. ich denke wir biken so ab 17 uhr, wenn`s nimmeh so heiss isst.
anschliessend im schiesshaus noch nen umtrunk nehmen und dann nach ab nach hause zu mutti.
eigenes bike wäer schon sinvoll


----------



## raddüdel (22. August 2013)

Wenn ihr mich (zu Zeit) mit eher niedrig-mittel angesiedelter Kondition mitnehmen würde!Würde Ich mich gerne anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (22. August 2013)

Aber sicher doch


----------



## raddüdel (22. August 2013)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch



Dann bis morgen


----------



## <NoFear> (26. August 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü - Mountainbiker wehrt Euch!
_
Wir lassen uns nicht weiter hinhalten, sondern wir engagieren uns aktiv für die Abschaffung der unsinnigen 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg. Mehr als 18 Jahre Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung von Radfahrern und Mountainbikern sind genug. Gegenseitige Anerkennung, Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme sind der Schlüssel für ein zeitgemäßes und bürgerfreundliches Betretungsrecht in Baden-Württemberg und dafür setzen wir uns ein

Auch Ihr könnt mitmachen und uns unterstützen. Zeichnet die verlinkte Onlinepetition:_

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg?utm_source=extern&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=streichung-der2-meter-regel-einschl-entspr-bussgeldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## malben (26. August 2013)

erledigt


----------

